# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Buikomtrek verminderen;hoe?

## Agnes574

Beste lezers,

Wie o wie kan mij aan nuttige tips helpen om mijn steeds meer wordende cellulites (benen) en mijn steeds groter wordende buikomtrek aan te pakken???

Gezond eten doe ik...teveel calorieen neem ik niet tot mij (of misschien toch wel doordat ik een zittend en liggend leven leid??)...
Ik heb gewoon één groot probleem; Ik ben al 10 jaar CVS-patient (Chronisch Vermoeidheids Syndroom)..waardoor ik vrijwel niets aan beweging kan doen...ik ga één keer per week naar het ziekenhuis voor hydrotherapie (arm-, been-, en buikspieroefeningen in het water) en verder probeer ik zo vaak mogelijk een stukje te wandelen of te fietsen,maar dat draagt niet zoveel bij vermoed ik omdat de vermoeidheid mij belet voldoende te bewegen...

Ik ben 34 jaar en ben buiten deze ziekte 'gezond'...al ettelijke malen binnenste buiten gekeerd in het ziekenhuis...Wie o wie ???

Ag

----------


## Petra717

mag ik aansluiten voor de tips, betreft buikomtrek... hoeft bij mij niet zo veel af, hoor... 

knuffel

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Aggie,

Je schreef dat je zo vaak mogelijk probeert te fietsen en te wandelen. Het eerste is juist heel goed tegen het verminderen van je buikomtrek. Fietsen en/of hardlopen helpen je buik het best te verminderen.
Het is zo dat buikvet als gevolg van een betere doorbloeding en hoger wordend metabolisme wegsmelt. Elders in je lichaam wordt het vet verbrand en afgebroken. Ook andere sporten zijn goed als het maar stevig en intensief is. Het is heel jammer dat je dat dus niet (zo goed) kunt, want het is wel de beste manier.
Wat betreft je cellulitis heb ik nog wel wat tips. Hoop dat je er wat aan hebt.

-Drink veel
(Drink 6 tot 8 glazen water per dag om je lichaam schoon te spoelen. Als je niet de hele tijd water lust, neem dan kruidenthee of pure sap.)

-Stop met roken
(Roken kan cellulitis verergeren omdat het je huid verstopt en je lichaam vult met giftige stoffen. Dit heeft effect op de elasticiteit van je huid en verergert daarom de cellulitis, en het veroorzaakt rimpels.)

-Ontstress
(Stress veroorzaakt hormonale veranderingen dat effect kan hebben op je huid. Cortisol is een stresshormoon dat de huid kan verdiepen en de vetvoorraad kan vergroten. Het kan ook de productie vertragen van groeiende hormonen die een gezonde huid creëren. Het is erg belangrijk om te relaxen; probeer yoga, fietsen of wandelen, en zorg ervoor dat je 8 uur per nacht slaapt.)

-Body scrub 
(Een bodyscrub kan je beste aankoop worden. Je huid scrubben helpt dode cellen verwijderen en stimuleert de circulatie. Dit helpt ook de afvoer van vetcellen die cellulitis veroorzaken. Voor het beste resultaat moet je 2 keer per dag scrubben.)

-Noodzakelijke vette zuren
(Vette zuren kunnen helpen het verbindende weefsel rond de vetcellen te versterken, en daarmee helpen cellulitis te verminderen. Goede bronnen van vette zuren zijn: olijfolie, visolie, walnootolie.)

-Eet meer proteïne 
(Proteïne kan je helpen omdat het eiwit bevat, wat helpt overdadige vloeibare stoffen af te voeren. Voor het beste resultaat moet je 3 porties vis, bonen, peulvruchten, pluimvee of tofu per dag eten.)

-Massage 
(Massage door ervaren masseurs kan heel wat voordelen hebben. Het kan je stress verminderen en je bloedsomloop verbeteren. Dit zorgt voor een zachte huid en de verwijderring van overdadige vloeistof.)

-Endermologie 
(Endermologie is een behandelingsmethode van huid, onderhuid en onderhuids bindweefsel, waarbij een apparaat wordt gebruikt dat de huid omhoog zuigt en op- en afrolt. De endermologie wordt toegepast door een therapeut, die een opleiding tot endermoloog heeft gehad. Verbetering is al te zien na 1 behandeling, hoewel 10 of meerdere behandelingen nodig zijn voor een blijvend resultaat.)

Heel veel succes met het verminderen van......

Xxxx en heel veel liefs
Déylanna

----------


## johan26

Het is een vervelend probleem Agnes, niet fanatiek kunnen sporten vanwege de vermoeidheid. Heb je al ooit een voedinggschema opgesteld? In deze schema staat wat je dagelijks eet en hoeveel calorieen je per dag binnenkrijgt. Dit kun je vervolgens vergelijken met jouw caloriebehoefte. 

Zie bijlage voor een voorbeeld. Op deze manier krijg je een goed overzicht wat je 'teveel' aan calorieen binnenkrijgt en kun je hiermee de 'schade' beperken.

Succes ermee. 

greetssss

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks al voor de tips...

Déy; nuttige info...THANKS...maar weer veel probleempjes onderweg; 
-ik rook,heb momenteel 
-véél stress (waar ik gewoonlijk van afval...stress= mijn lichaam draait op volle toeren en slorpt energie op met als gevolg : doodmoe en kilo's kwijt in no-time!...maar dat helpt niet tegen vastzittend buikvet..HELAAS!!!

-Ik drink 3 liter spa blauw per dag..voldoende vocht lijkt me..
-Bodyscrub= doe ik één maal daags (douchen is al een hele opgave op zich met CVS)
-Vetzuren (goede)= neem ik zéker voldoende
-eet meer proteine??? alles wat je daar schrijft krijg ik zelfs niet binnen op een dag!!
-en massage en endermologie...ik zit al zo vaak in ziekenhuis en bij de fysio dat ik daar de energie en het geld echt niet voor kan opbrengen..

Dus...heb je nog meer info voor deze dikke tummy???  :Wink: 
Cellulites kan ik mee leven,maar die buik moet minder!!
Dikke knuffel Xx

Johan
Ook merci voor je reactie..
-Volgens de link en berekening mag ik 1860 kal per dag nemen...daar kom ik volgens mij nevernooitniet aan en dat gaat uit van 'gezonde' mensen...als ik dat doe kun je me over een half jaar rollen!!  :Wink: 
-Voedingsschema?? Beste..das kort en krachtig en een zooitje:
-opstaan rond 11/12u...Kop koffie met magere melk en zoetjes en soms ontbijtgranen of ontbijtkoekjes(petit déjeuner>Yoghurt)
-s'middags eventueel een stuk fruit of een granenkoek
-s'avonds gewoon warm avondeten...
en daarna niets meer tot slapen gaan!!
Dus teveel cal neem ik écht niet..te weinig?? denk het ook niet aangezien ik maar 'korte' en niet-actieve dagen heb...
Qua drinken...3 liter spa gedurende de dag en nacht...en soms een cola of limonade zonder suiker...
Xx

DUS; WAT NU????

----------


## Pia

Ik ben vorig jaar oktober begonnen met Atkins. heb daarvoor 25 jaar lang iedere dag 7 prednisolon geslikt. het ehelpt echt. Ben 25 kilo afgevallen en voel mij veel fitter. Helpt ook voor vermoeidheid. Suiker en zetmeel zijn daar heel slecht voor.

Misschien een tip?

----------


## Agnes574

Pia,

Dikke merci voor de tip!!
Alle tips zijn welkom!!!!
Ik ga het eens bekijken en zal je nog laten weten of het iets voor mij is!!

Xx

----------


## johan26

> Johan
> Ook merci voor je reactie..
> -Volgens de link en berekening mag ik 1860 kal per dag nemen...daar kom ik volgens mij nevernooitniet aan en dat gaat uit van 'gezonde' mensen...als ik dat doe kun je me over een half jaar rollen!! 
> -Voedingsschema?? Beste..das kort en krachtig en een zooitje:
> -opstaan rond 11/12u...Kop koffie met magere melk en zoetjes en soms ontbijtgranen of ontbijtkoekjes(petit déjeuner>Yoghurt)
> -s'middags eventueel een stuk fruit of een granenkoek
> -s'avonds gewoon warm avondeten...
> en daarna niets meer tot slapen gaan!!
> Dus teveel cal neem ik écht niet..te weinig?? denk het ook niet aangezien ik maar 'korte' en niet-actieve dagen heb...
> ...


Lieve Agnes,
Je weet zelf denk ik heel goed dat voeding een grote rol speelt voor je gezondheid. Je neemt inderdaad te weinig calorieen, een nadeel hiervan is dat je je metabolisme vertraagd hebt: je spiermasse is beduidend minder geworden waardoor het lichaam in rust veel minder energie verbrandt. Dit wil zeggen dat je minder kan eten dan voorheen wil je je gewicht behouden. Ik zal in de volgende post een artikel posten die ik eerder van fitren.com heb afgehaald. Hopelijk heb je er wat aan.

Wees je ook bewust van het feit dat jouw voedingspatroon andere gezondheidsproblemen zoals vermoeidheid uitlokt.

----------


## johan26

Okee, als je wiskundig gezien zou uitrekenen dat je elke dag 1000 kcal minder eet dan je nodig hebt, en je dus een tekort van 7000 kcal per week krijgt. Elke pond opgeslagen lichaamsvet bevat 3500 kcal, dus 1000 kcal per dag minder eten zou dan twee pond per week gewichtsverlies geven. 
Helaas, in de praktijk werkt dit misschien een week of twee. Maar dan val je niks meer af. Hoe komt dat? 

Het uithongerings-survivalmechanisme
Je kan maanden leven zonder eten. ieder kent die verhalen van mensen verdwaald in de woestijn wel. Hoe kan dit? Omdat je lichaam zijn snelheid van het verbranden van calorieen bij kan stellen. Als je lichaam merkt dat je te weinig binnen krijgt, zegt het tegen zichzelf: "Het lijkt erop alsof dit alles is waar we op moeten leven voor een tijdje, dus laten we er maar lang over doen het te verteren en onze energie bewaren" Dit is een gevolg van de evolutie, waarbij jagers noooit met zekerheid wisten wanneer het volgende maal zich aandiende. In tijden van extreme hongersnood begint het lichaam langzaam reserves te gebruiken, eerst vet, dan spieren en uiteindelijk zelfs organen. Als dat op dezelfde snelheid ging als je lichaam er normaal over deed, dan zou je snel 'op' zijn, dus door de verbranding te vertragen leef je langer. Leuk, als je verdwaald bent in de woestijn.

Als je probeert gewicht te verliezen werkt dit principe je echter tegen. Je lichaam kan het verschil niet herkennen tussen dieten en hongersnood! Drastisch verminderen van je calorie-inname stuurt je lichaam in die overlevings-stand. En daar kan je niks aan doen, behalve voorkomen dat je te weinig eet. 

*Zeven redenen waarom je NOOIT erg laag in je calorieen moet gaan zitten:*

Zoals bovengenoemd, het is onvermijdelijk dat je verbranding vertraagd. De resultaten daarvan zijn: langzamer metabolisme, grotere opslag van vet-vasthoudende enzymen en hormonen, minder activiteit van de vet-afbrekende enzymen en hormonen, minder goed werkende schildklier. Daarnaast gaat je eetlust omhoog, je hebt meer kans op gewichtstoename, minder energie en kracht. 

*1. Te weinig eten zorgt voor een langzamer metabolisme*
Als je minder eet, verbrandt je lichaam minder. Als je meer eet, verbrandt je lichaam meer. Als je te weinig binnenkrijgt, vertraagt je metabolisme met tenminste 20-30%. Studies laten zien dat bij drastische calorie-reductie je basale metabolisme (wat je in rust verbrand zonder iets te hoeven doen) soms wel 45% minder kan functioneren! Dat verklaart waarom je na een lange tijd veel te weinig eten, je bij nog minder eten nog steeds niks afvalt. 

*2. Te weinig eten zorgt dat je spieren verliest*
Het meest ernstige gevolg van te weinig eten is het verlies van spieren. Zodra het lichaam hongersnood uitroept, gaat het zoeken naar alternatieve manieren van energie verkrijgen om in leven te blijven. Spieren verbranden is zo'n alternatief. Maar spieren zijn juist actieve weefsels, die zelf vetverbranden! Spieren verbranden is makkelijk voor het lichaam. Hierbij zijn zowel skeletspieren als organen, je hart is ook een spier!! Een heleboel studies hebben aantegoond dat bij dieten door weinig te eten zonder beweging, 40 a 50% van het gewichtsverlies komt door het verlies van spier. Ook is waterverlies veelvoorkomend. Hte snelle gewichtsverlies in de eerste week(en) van zo'n hongerdieet misleiden en geven de illusie van succes. Zelfs met sporten erbij, als de voedselinname te weinig is zal er nog steeds spieren afgebroken worden ipv vet.

*3. Weinig eten bevordert de activiteit van vetopslag enzymen en belemmeren de werking van vet-afbraak* 
Het vetopslagenzym heet Lipoprotein Lipase (LPL). Als je te weinig calorieen binnen krijgt, prodcueert je lichaam meer LPL en minder vetafbrekende enzymen. Anders gezegd, als je te weinig eet verandert je lichaam de chemische balans om het makkelijker te maken om vet op te slaan in de toekomst. 

*4. Te weinig eten vermindert werking van de schildklier*
De schildklier is verantwoordelijk voor het regele van je basale metabolic rate (wat je verbrand in totale rust) Als je lichaam merkt dat je erg weinig binnen krijgt, scheidt de schildklier minder hormonen af wat resulteert in een langzamer metabolisme en minder calorieen verbrand in rust. 

*5. Te weinig eten verhoogt de kans op gewichtstoename (jojo!)* 
Bijna iedereen verliest gewicht als ze veel te weinig eten, maar het duurt meestal niet lang voordat het lichaam zich dus aanpast. Als je op een plateau geraakt bent, wordt het steeds lastiger gewicht te verliezen. Hierdoor, en door trek, honger en vreetbuien, zorgt er meestal voor dat mensen uit frustratie het opgeven. Het gewicht komt langzaamaan weer terug; en ze hebben weer evenveel vet als waarmee ze gestart waren - maar nu minder spier en een langzamer metabolisme!! Hierdoor komen mensen meestal zelf nog meer aan dan hun startgewicht. Met elke lijnpoging daalt je metabolisme en daardoor kom je in een vizieuze cirkel terecht; je wordt dik van nog minder eten! 

*6. Te weinig eten zorgt voor meer trek en vreetbuien*
ALs je lichaam de hongersnood uitroept, zijn vreetbuien en trek een respons om je aan te zetten tot meer te eten. Deze vreetbuien en cravings maken het heel moeilijk je dieet vol te houden en alles waar je aan kan denken is eten... eten... eten. Weinig mensen hebben genoeg discipline om het dan niet te doen. 

*7. Weinig eten vermindert je energie en kracht*
Je bent minder goed in staat om activiteiten te verrichten en dingen voelen zwaar aan. Je hebt geen erngie om te sporten.

En dan hebben we het nog niet over wat er gebeurt als je tekorten aan vitaminen en mineralen krijgt. 

Nu even zeven simpele Do's: 
* Ga niet op DIEET maar verander je levensstijl permanent
* Zorg dat je je spieren behoudt zodat je een vetverbrandings-machine blijft!
* Ga maar max 15-25% onder je dagelijkse benodigde behoefte zitten (zie ander topic om die uit te rekenen)
* Gebruik liever sport om vet te verbranden dan een dieet, laat je voeding ondersteuning zijn
* Reken je minimale caloriebehoefte uit en ga daar NOOIT onder zitten
* Eet regelmatig (5-6xpd) en sla geen maaltijden over
* Wees geduldig en lief voor je lijf. Je zal er nog je hele leven mee moeten doen. Denk lange termijn.

Vrij vertaald naar Tom Venuto, Copyright 2003, Fitness Renaissance, LLC http://www.fitren.com

----------


## Agnes574

Ok Johan,
maar alles wat je hier neerzet is voor 'gezonde' mensen...als je CVS hebt en ver niet KAN bewegen is het probleem toch wat ingewikkelder vrees ik...CVS heeft een zeer nadelig effect op je spieren (verzwakking en afbraak)
En die Tom Venuto...daar krijg ik iedere week post van: Burn the Fat newsletter  :Wink: ...zijn tips vind ik super,maar door die CVS kan ik met het meeste niet erg veel!

Grtjs Ag

----------


## schipperke

Hoi Agnes,
Het is al een tijdje geleden dat er op dit topic gereageerd is maar ik hoop dat hij niet uitgestorven is.
Uiteraard hoop ik al dat je over je probleem heen bent maar hierbij mischien toch nog een idee.
Het is namelijk inderdaad waar dat wanneer je ineens drastisch je voeding veranderd het metabolisme daalt naar een laag niveau en elke callorie wordt opgeslagen als vet. Echter is er een manier om gezond te blijven afvallen zonder drastische maatregelen in het metabolisme.
Het idee van dit 'dieet' is dat je om de dag minder eet. Je doet bijvoorbeeld vandaag zo eten dat je rond je dagelijkse behoefte aan calorieen zit(gemiddeld bij vrouwen rond de 2000kcal maar omdat jij CVS hebt zou dit lager zijn). De dag erna eet je een stuk minder, zeg eens 25% minder dan je dagelijkse behoefte. Doordat je om de dag de normale hoeveelheid eet blijf je rond dat metabolisme zitten zelfs de dag erna. Op die manier eet je minder en blijft je metabolisme hetzelfde.. oftewel je zal afvallen.

Echter is het meestal moeilijk om iedere dag bij te houden hoeveel calorieen je eet. Hiervoor is echter door het voedingscentrum een handige site gemaak namelijk:
www.caloriechecker.nl 

Ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt!

Groetjes Marco

----------


## Agnes574

Marco,merci voor je reactie  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

marco, dat klinkt goed!!
bedankt, ik ga het zeker proberen.

----------


## Nanana

Ik reageer hier heel laat op, maar ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu gaat.
Agnes je eet (of at) echt veel te weinig. Veel mensen die jaren te weinig eten vallen neits af, totdat ze weer structureel meer gaan eten. 
Je zegt steeds dat je minder calorieen nodig hebt omdat je CVS hebt. Heb je er wel eens over nagedacht dat jouw lichaam misschien juist wel meer nodig heeft om beter te worden of je beter te voelen. Als je structureel te weinig voedingsstoffen binnen krijgt, wat bij jou het geval is, is het echt niet gek dat je je zo slecht voelt. Je zou juist goed voor jezelf moeten zorgen, want je zou juist moeten begrijpen hoe belangrijk je gezondheid is. Zelfs als je niet afvalt op het moment dat je meer gaat eten (en dus ook meer gaat verbranden) zou je dat toch eigenlijk belangrijker moeten vinden dan dat beetje vet.

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Nanana,

Merci voor je post!!
Ik vind intussen dat vet minder belangrijk als me goed voelen hoor  :Wink: .
Maar toch zou ik weer graag 'goed in m'n vel zitten'.. en daar ben ik nu nog niet!!

Het probleem zit 'm gewoon écht in het sedentair leven ... 
Intussen ook een herniaoperatie gehad met als gevolg een geknelde hoofdzenuw naar m'n linkerbeen, wat dus ook niet echt 'helpt' om voldoende te kunnen bewegen!
Ik slaap van 12 tot 12, dus ik heb niet het aantal calorieën nodig van een gezonde,werkende mens die met 7 of 8uur slaap toekomt, dat lijkt me logisch!

Tegenwoordig zorg ik dat ik toch wat 'ontbijt' > koffie met een sandwich of yoghurt(drink) en veel vezels; stoelgang is daardoor optimaal. Dus 'ontbijten heb ik eindelijk 'geleerd'  :Wink: !

Ik probeer iedere dag minstens 30min te bewegen (één keer per week doe ik nu aqua-gym = 45min).

Ik let op mijn voeding en zorg ervoor dat ik géén tekorten heb (de schijf van 5 haal ik iedere dag!). Ontbijt, tussendoortje (fruit/groenten/granenkoek),warme maaltijd en 2 yoghurtjes s'avonds als 'avond-snack'. Ongezonde voeding (gefrituurd eten, calorie-bommen,suikers,etc) heb ik permanent geschrapt van m'n menu en dat voel ik in positieve zin!

Het is nu zo dat ik met voldoende , gezonde voeding op m'n huidige gewicht blijf; val niet af en kom niet bij!! Feit blijft wel dat ik minder calorieën nodig heb dan een gezond/actief persoon, gewoonweg omdat ik minder calorieën verbruik!

Ik ga nu proberen om iedere avond wat oefeningen te doen (pilates/buikspieroefeningen/arm- en beenoefeningen met gewichten), omdat ik écht strakker in m'n vel wil zitten!!

Ik zorg zéker zeer goed voor m'n lichaam en geest (ik weet wel degelijk hoe belangrijk dat is  :Wink: )... ik voel zéér goed aan wanneer ik teveel heb gedaan of wanneer ik nog wat meer kan doen .. naar m'n lichaam luisteren kan ik intussen heel goed, al ga ik door m'n koppigheid nog vaak over m'n grenzen heen  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hopelijk heb je zo een beter beeld van hoe het intussen met me gaat?
Alle tips en reacties zijn nog steeds welkom hoor  :Smile: 

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Toevoeging;

Sinds april 2010 ben ik 7 kg afgevallen, maar dat zie je totaal niet aan me en ik voel dat idd ook niet aan m'n kleding bijv ... m'n buikomtrek blijft hetzelfde!
Ik vermoed dan maar dat het 7kg inwendig vet is van rond m'n organen > dat is ook al goed en zéér gezond hé voor m'n organen  :Big Grin: 

Iemand die daar meer over weet?
Afvallen en niet in 'maten' verminderen??

Het vervelendste van alles is dat mijn buikomtrek s'morgens redelijk te doen is, maar dat deze s'avonds zéker 10cm méér is  :EEK!: > ik 'zwel op' gedurende de dag; volgens mijn arts niets aan te doen en is dat te wijten aan het Prikkelbare Darm syndroom :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... stillekes hoop ik dat er toch mensen zijn die goede tips hebben daarvoor en me daarmee kunnen helpen :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, 
Als ex-CVSer weet ik precies wat je bedoelt met niet kunnen bewegen. Ik dacht dat jij in Gent in behandeling was ? 
Hebben ze daar al eens een maagledingstest gedaan ? Is een test waarbij je eerst een boterham met ei moet eten met radio-actief spul er in. Dan moet je om het kwartier onder de scanner (4x). 
Bij mij hebben ze dit gedaan in Jan Portael in Vilvoorde, bleek dat mijn maag maar voor 10 % meer werkte zodat ik bijna geen voedingsstoffen binnenkreeg en een te kort aan alles had wat je je maar kon indenken. Ik heb toen een jaar aan TPN voeding gelegen, 's nachts, zodat ik voeding kreeg via een baxter met alles wat ik nodig had. Natuurlijk kom je dan bij maar die kilo's zijn er daarna wel afgegaan en nu werkt alles terug prima. 
Mijn dokters waren de befaamde dokter Coucke (endocrinoloog) en Dr Uyttersprot (neuropsychiater) die ze in België de monsterboete van over de 600.000 € willen aansmeren wegens hun "abnormaal voorschrijvingsgedrag" (TPN voeding, antibiotica, virusremmers, subcluviabaxters) maar hun behandeling werkt. 
Ik ben ook zo stom geweest om te weinig te eten (ik overleefde op een slaatje per dag of een bakje aardbeien, een appel), kreeg niks meer binnen, dus serieus ondergewicht en een echt stresskonijn op het werk (kon geen werk zien liggen, dus altijd maar rapper en rapper werken en nooit rust nemen) tot mijn lichaam "NEE" zei en ik er volledig onder door ben gegaan. Voor ik CVS gekregen heb, ben ik ook eens van de trap gedonderd en heb daardoor hernia's gekregen in mijn nek en onderrug, misschien hangt dit samen ? Ik weet het niet. 
Mijn ventje eet ook niet veel maar toch veel overgewicht, zijn lichaam heeft zich ook in stand-bye gezet en neemt alle vetstoffen op die het maar kan krijgen. Denk dat hij ook wat in een depressie zit, de ene valt er van af en de andere komt er van bij. 
De behandeling die ik gekregen heb is niet evident, 5 nachten per week aan een baxter van 20u tot 10 u 's morgens maar heeft me wel geholpen. Mijn bloedwaarden zijn nu normaal, juist mijn schildklier die iets te traag werkt. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

domperidon of primperan proberen, zorgt voor een goede maaglediging, je voelt je dan minder opgezwollen
domperidon moet je zelf betalen
primperan wordt vergoedt
mij heeft het erg geholpen

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor de tips en ervaringen meiden .... ik zal dit 's aankaarten bij m'n huisartse!
Mijn stoelgang is wel al verschillende keren gecontroleerd (24uurs) en een maag/darmonderzoek leverde niets op!
Domperidon opzich doet niets bij mij ... helaas!

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Agnes,

Na bijna 6 weken dieeten is mijn buik zo goed als weg. In tegenstelling tot wat ik gelezen heb in de post van Johan26 heb ik zekers geen spieren verbrand. In het begin ging het lekker snel, maar is de snelheid er wel een beetje uit. Vandaag kwam ik iemand tegen die me ongeveer 4 weken niet gezien had en ze zag heel duidelijk verschil.
Overigens begint het afvallen met vet rond de organen. De beste methode om te kijken of het daadwerkelijk resultaat heeft is om je vetpercentage te meten.

@Christel,
Het gaat er ook niet om hoeveel je eet, maar meer om wat je eet. Koolhydraten die je binnenkrijgt en niet verbruikt worden opgeslagen in Vet (das het verhaal in korte lijnen).

Sinds ik aan het lijnen ben verdiep ik me er een beetje in.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Proficiat met je vermageringskuur, maar je bent dan wel veel afgevallen in relatief korte tijd maar als je nu terug normaal gaat eten, komt het er dan niet meer bij ? Hoe meet je eigenlijk je vetpercentage ? Kan je dat zien aan je BMI of heb je daar zo'n vetmeter voor nodig ? En waar koop je dat eigenlijk ? 
@Agnes, heb je die omnigas al eens geprobeerd, nieuw bij de apotheek ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Ronald68

@Christel.

Ik heb een vetpercentage meter gekocht bij de kringloop, maar bij de drogist zijn ze ook vast wel te krijgen denk ik.
Je kan het ook berekenen maar dat is niet echt betrouwbaar volgens mij.
Vet% = (1,2 x BMI) + (0,23 x leeftijd) – (10,8 x geslacht) – 5,4
geslacht is bij mannen 1 en vrouwen 0
BMI index = kilogram / (lengte * lengte)
Ik ga overigens nog 2 weken door met lijnen en daarna 3 weken lang langzaam aan weer wat meer eten. Daarna wordt het uiteraard een kwestie wan een gezonde levensstijl, wat in mijn geval weer lekker veel sporten betekend.

----------


## christel1

Ik kom uit op 19,2 ? Kan dat ? Misschien nog een kilo of 3 kwijtspelen om aan 18 te komen ?

----------


## Ronald68

vetpercentage van 19,2 is niet veel hoor voor een vrouw.

----------


## Agnes574

@Christel,
Je bedoelt Imonogas?
Ja, werkt wel ivm de lucht maar niet voor de omtrek  :Wink: .

@Ronald,
Goed zeg dat je dat dieet zo goed hebt volgehouden!!
Petje af!!
Merci voor de info trouwens!! 
Ik hou me er ook wel mee bezig en verdiep me erin, maar dat het vet eerst rond de organen verdwijnt wist ik niet > is wel goed en gezonder!!  :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Agnes, ja 't was dat wat ik bedoelde, sorry hoor ....
@Ronald, bedankt voor de info, zal het eens uitrekenen voor de kinderen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## christel1

Waarom mag een man daar 10,8 van aftrekken en een vrouw niet ? Snap ik toch niet hoor ? Zoon komt aan nog geen 15 dan ? Maar ik moet zeggen 't is wel een spriet (182 groot en 71 kilo) ?

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi ... onze Christel is aan het rekenen  :Wink: 

Ik ga niet beginnen rekenen, ik kijk in de spiegel en 'voel' of ik lekker in m'n vel zit .. kilo's zeggen me niets ...
Maar; als ik nu in de spiegel kijk ben ik niet content en voel me ook niet lekker in m'n vel  :Stick Out Tongue:  ... ben echter goed bezig qua voeding en beweging, dus komt wel goed (hoop ik)!

----------


## christel1

@Ag, 
Als ik in de spiegel kijk en ik voel me nog sexy dan is het all right

----------


## Ronald68

> Waarom mag een man daar 10,8 van aftrekken en een vrouw niet ? Snap ik toch niet hoor ? Zoon komt aan nog geen 15 dan ? Maar ik moet zeggen 't is wel een spriet (182 groot en 71 kilo) ?


Een man mag veel minder vet hebben dan een vrouw. Dat extra vet van een vrouw zijn de borsten en zit om de heupen. Dat hoort nou eenmaal zo.
Wees blij, dan heb je eerder een gezond gewicht.

Ben overigens weer 3.2kg kwijt! Maar mijn BMI is nog steeds niet goed, 25.7 terwijl mijn gemeten vetpercentage 19.8 is. Dus de meting zegt ok terwijl de berekening zegt bijna ok.

En ik heb het idee dat het vetpercentage niet echt werkt voor kinderen, want meten bij die van mij levert zorgwekkende waarden op.

----------


## christel1

@Ronald, 
Vond het ook al vreemd dat het zo laag lag bij mijn zoon maar ik moet wel zeggen, hij is heel slank en zijn bmi is ook maar 20 of zo. En zelf vindt hij dan dat er een paar kilo's afmogen, ik zal hem een plets rond zijn oren geven dan, want dan zie je hem niet meer lopen.

----------


## Ronald68

In mijn jonge jaren had een soort gelijk gewicht en was nog 10 cm langer zelfs. Maar afvallen lijkt me in zijn geval geen optie.

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand nog tips om je buikomtrek te verminderen??
Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

ben van momenteel van broek maat 38 naar 33 gegaan dus het heeft wel gewerkt.

----------


## sietske763

ja ag, ik heb een hele goede tip, staat onder;;plat buikje
echt grandioos, eindelijk raak ik eens vet kwijt bij taille en buik wat anders pas wat weggaat als mn benen al te dun zijn en mn gezicht erg ingevallen

----------

